# Kitchen Sink, which one



## leticiaworrell (Oct 5, 2016)

Hi may i know, which kitchen sink is good one. what kind of stainless steel need to select. either 304 or other model? and what brand is reasonable. anyone heard about Pyramis, heard it from Greece. Teka from germany. Rubine from china, how about Sorento?from china also? what is the minimum thickness that we need to consider?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

This site is for plumbing professionals only. Contact your local licensed plumber for the answer to your questions. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

leticiaworrell said:


> Hi may i know, which kitchen sink is good one. what kind of stainless steel need to select. either 304 or other model? and what brand is reasonable. anyone heard about Pyramis, heard it from Greece. Teka from germany. Rubine from china, how about Sorento?from china also? what is the minimum thickness that we need to consider?


goto homedepot..they will handle it for you...


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

I don't like sorento, maserati is better.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

If the sink was as thick as your head it would be pretty thick. We prefer to sell our services and experience, not give it away.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

leticiaworrell said:


> Hi may i know, which kitchen sink is good one. what kind of stainless steel need to select. either 304 or other model? and what brand is reasonable. anyone heard about Pyramis, heard it from Greece. Teka from germany. Rubine from china, how about Sorento?from china also? what is the minimum thickness that we need to consider?


I'd go with Eternal or Noritz


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Debo22 said:


> I'd go with Eternal or Noritz




Definitely Eternal. Their warranty is unbelievable.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SHEPLMBR70 (Feb 25, 2016)

the gt model. Sleek lines


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> Definitely Eternal. Their warranty is unbelievable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Unbelievable warranty these days.


----------

